# Dont order from forrest-My wineador build



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

I dont want your order pushing mine further down the pile.
Give it a few weeks before you pull the trigger.....
:madgrin:


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey Dave -

The wait will be worth it.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Too late Dave! I not only ordered, I paid the extra $65 for the rush specifically so your order would be pushed back!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Too funny ound:


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Too late Dave! I not only ordered, I paid the extra $65 for the rush specifically so your order would be pushed back!


Well played brother! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Too late Dave! I not only ordered, I paid the extra $65 for the rush specifically so your order would be pushed back!


Why would you do a thing like that? Thats just plain mean.......

I got the parts for my wineador in today. Hopefully have it working 100% later on.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ocean newbies automatically get pushed to the back behind more seasoned vets...my order placed last week was rushed too 



Sorry, but you deserved it by scaring me with your thread title :heh:


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> Sorry, but you deserved it by scaring me with your thread title :heh:


Lol me too, just about to come yell at the OP for bashing such an awesome supplier, but I agree with him. Don't order, I want mine to come first!


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Thread title is messed up. I have not seen anyone have a bad word to say about his product. I jumped on thinking "WTF....I am about to order soon!" Pretty slick Dave


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> Why would you do a thing like that? Thats just plain mean.......
> 
> I got the parts for my wineador in today. Hopefully have it working 100% later on.


So I get mine first duh huh!

Mines sitting in the family room in its new home still getting the plastic smell out. Im going to load it again with newspaper.

Blends right in with the rest of my accessories in the family room. Im hoping the hardwood fronts match the floor or at least close.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

I dont have a way to post a pic of mine yet. Its nothing special, Avanti 18 bottle that I had to do some work to get going. Its been holding 67*, empty the last few hours. Parts cost me about $10 off Amazon. I have it sitting in my _Man Cave._ I need to get the room cleaned up more before I post pics of it.
Im "living" outta my old desktop till my drawers and shelves come in. Once I get the wineador stable, Imma put a hurting on the devils site stocking up......


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ive already put a hurtin on the devils site and some other sites as well. Im sitting on 3 humis shoe horned full and another 100 or so inbound with no place to put them (temp tupperador looks like). I saw others post about the Newair temp being much higher than whats on the display, setting for 66 and getting 68-70. Mine is pretty darn close. Set at 66 is cools to then maintains at 66.5 measured on 2 different caliber IVs and 66 on the display. Guess I'm getting 66-67F with an ambient of 75F which is where my house stays all summer long.


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Too late Dave! I not only ordered, I paid the extra $65 for the rush specifically so your order would be pushed back!


Me too! Fedex says mine will show up tomorrow, though - I'm out of the way.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Hhhmmmm..... I think I need to build a wineador. And place an order with express shipping. :smoke2:


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

I emailed him at 12: 22pm on Saturday.
First reply came back at 12: 27pm.
On Saturday.
I mean, who does that? 
( I have no affiliation with Forrest. I posted this as PSA so other wont screw me and bump me down the line. I need this wineador going.....)


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> I emailed him at 12: 22pm on Saturday.
> First reply came back at 12: 27pm.
> On Saturday.
> I mean, who does that?
> ( I have no affiliation with Forrest. I posted this as PSA so other wont screw me and bump me down the line. I need this wineador going.....)


Wow, with all these express orders I hope you get them by Xmas.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Isonj said:


> Wow, with all these express orders I hope you get them by Xmas.


Maybe we should start selling the express service for Forrest and we may be able to bump that back to July 4th of 2014.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

hone:
"Hello Forrest. My name is JustinThyme. Id like to cancel my order please....."


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> hone:
> "Hello Forrest. My name is JustinThyme. Id like to cancel my order please....."


Now that's just mean... Haha


----------



## WineadorWife (Apr 30, 2013)

This thread is hysterical! That being said the wait is killer... If I had to do it again I would definitely shell out the extra money for a rush order!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

:spank:


Signal25 said:


> hone:
> "Hello Forrest. My name is JustinThyme. Id like to cancel my order please....."


LMAO!

:spank::fish:


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

WineadorWife said:


> This thread is hysterical! That being said the wait is killer... If I had to do it again I would definitely shell out the extra money for a rush order!


The xtra cash was well worth it....


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't mind the extra premium over what I already paid for the drawers etc. I'm very much one of those people who once they commit to a purchase I want it NOW! If I would have had to wait 3 months with no other alternatives I would have had to break out all the woodworking power tools and make drawers myself. I'm sure they wouldn't have come out as nicely as Forrest does them as I'm not a cabinet maker by trade. That's that last thing we need is an EE busting loose on cabinet making.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

Nice, I thought Forrest sent you some plasterboard trays or something. He might now!


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Wizzles said:


> Nice, I thought Forrest sent you some plasterboard trays or something. He might now!


But not til next year since he started this thread...


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Nah he will send the wooden drawers but they will have a hidden pocket full of tobacco beetles.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I bit. I had my 'defense of Forrest' post halfway composed before the page loaded...


----------



## MUNKY (Jun 24, 2013)

LMAO! Done did!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I sent out an email this morning, he answered it pretty darn quick. I added more to the order just to hold yours up even more and mine will be shipping no later than 1 week from today. Can we get a YEEEEEEE HAAHHHHH!


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> I sent out an email this morning, he answered it pretty darn quick. I added more to the order just to hold yours up even more and mine will be shipping no later than 1 week from today. Can we get a YEEEEEEE HAAHHHHH!


YEEEEEE HAAAAAA. I was actually thinking about ordering another drawer. Maybe I can piggyback on your order to push it back further....


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah bring it on! I already bought the 5 drawer set and in my excitement totally neglected the thought about dividers so I added them today. Forrest was really cool about it and sent me an invoice to pay because if I just added them on the website it would have added extra shipping costs.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

No problem. I fired up another desktop Humi I had today. Got some sticks off a gun dealer on another forum I am on.
Plus picked up a few from the B&M just to have. 
I can wait. 
Its no problem. 
I can wait.
I can wait.
I can wait. 

And I think I forgot dividers as well. I hate to email him as Ive emailed him 100 times asking stupid questions. I hate to keep bugging him.


----------



## Yambor44 (Jul 31, 2013)

Man....I forgot to order dividers....:banghead:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Signal25 said:


> No problem. I fired up another desktop Humi I had today. Got some sticks off a gun dealer on another forum I am on.
> Plus picked up a few from the B&M just to have.
> I can wait.
> Its no problem.
> ...


You are more patient than I am, well maybe not if you have sent him 100 emails LOL.

If you forgot dividers just shoot him an email ( I C&P'd the order email so he would know who it was, I don't think you have to worry about that Dave!) and tell him what you want and he will send you an invoice to pay for the dividers so you don't get banged with shipping charges again. He sure filled once very nice niche. Looks like its very lucrative as he seems to stay backlogged with work that gets deeper by the day. The only thing I cheaped out on was the vent option. While his vents look very nice the way they are milled square I figured they wont be seen anyhow and it will take me less than 10 minutes with a drill to put the vents exactly where I want them and how many I want.

Dave if you run into a storage issue let me know, Ill have a Humi or two extra when mine is all done and stocked up in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going to build all your drawers upside down so your cigars end up on the ground!  I got "pointed" to this thread....I admit...title scared me too.  There has GOT to be a way to get even............... :c

Oh, and no dogpiling on for RUSH orders lol. I can only get the extra guy in so often. This keeps up and he'll turn into a full time employee!!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

LOL @ Forrest. See all the monsters you have created!

Nothing wrong with turning the extra guy into a full time employee, and maybe a few more added. Growth is good!
If your work wasnt so damned nice and impressive you wouldn't have these worries. 
Beats the alternative of looking for work in someone else's shop. You found a nice niche to fill that has little to no competition. Hmmmm maybe its time for me to invest in a few more shop tools and get in on some of the action......
Nah you dont have to worry about that. I made a deal with the cabinet makers union. I wont do any cabinet work if they stay out of electrical engineering, they agreed.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Dave if you run into a storage issue let me know, Ill have a Humi or two extra when mine is all done and stocked up in about 2 weeks.


:bawling:


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Wineador said:


> I'm going to build all your drawers upside down so your cigars end up on the ground!  I got "pointed" to this thread....I admit...title scared me too.  There has GOT to be a way to get even............... :c
> 
> Oh, and no dogpiling on for RUSH orders lol. I can only get the extra guy in so often. This keeps up and he'll turn into a full time employee!!


From what Ive read and can tell, its well worth the wait. 
I can wait
I can wait
I can wait.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess I can turn this into a quasi build thread now that I can post pics. 
This the wine cooler, Avanti EWC18DZ. I bought it for $75 off CL. I went and picked it up and saw it running, but didn't check the temps. (My fault) I understand the concept of thermo-elecctric cooling and figured it just needed more time to cool. I was wrong. Get it home, and the fans spin, etc,etc but no cooling. After watching a YT video, I discover that the peltiers are not working. About $10 off Amazon and they are on the way. I get them in, and all is well. 67*/67* top and bottom, empty.
Today I went to the B&M, picked up a few sticks, and got some empty boxes to use till my shelf and drawers come in. Right now its stilling with 2 bowls of DW and 4 empty boxes. I plan to use KL and already have it on hand, but its obviously not in there yet. Will post more as time goes on. 

This is 1 of my current overflowing desktops. Hopefully the windeador will allow me to expand, and be more organized.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Overnight RH was running 78%. I added 5 large filter bags of KL. After about an hour its dropped to 73% and still going down.
I still have the bowls of DW in there. Should I remove them? Or just let things sit for a few days and see what it does?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have anything in it?
If not all you are doing is hydrating the KL.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Do you have anything in it?
> If not all you are doing is hydrating the KL.


Theres 4 empty boxes, 2 bowls of DW, and the 5 bags of KL.
It reached 78% overnight so I added the KL bags.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

OK the boxes will suck up some then.

Thats about right, I usually go for the high 70s to low 80s when seasoning then pull the DW and let the medium pull it back down.
Let it go as is and if it passes 64% on the way down then put the DW back in.

Sad part is it really doesn't matter unless you are planning on using the cigar boxes. Two of the ones I have in mine are getting repacked with what came in them.
The process will have to start all over again once you get your drawers in then the airflow is going to change,you will have plenty of dry cedar to season and you will have to tinker to find your balance point of where to put your media etc. Thats when the fun really begins! Nothing wrong with a little preemptive practice though, get you a better feel for how it reacts to different changes and how the rh drops when the cooling is on then rebounds etc.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

I know Ill have to start all over again. These boxes will at least let me use the thing until my order comes in. Like you said, good practice.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Why do I do this to myself?
Just won: Nub 460 Connecticut
And have bids in on: Oliva Connecticut Reserve Robusto and Romeo y Julieta Bully


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sat overnight at 71% when I removed the DW. 
The room RH is around 50% so Ive got the door open.
Going to wait till it hits 65% and close it up. 
Hopefully itll stabilize around there.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Id seal it up and leave it run. Don't worry, as soon as you put the drawers in there wont be a problem dropping the humidity.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Over the past two days I worked, I re-calibrated my hygrometers. 
Stuck em back in there when I went to bed at 5am. When I got up at 1pm, RH was hovering around 59-60%. I went ahead and filled 1 of the boxes part way with some Gurhkas I have. (I know, I know)
If the RH stays good, Ill be adding more and more over the next couple of days.
Sucks I am stuck at work again tonight. I have a craving. 
Maybe when I get off at midnight.....


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

You don't smoke at work!? I have 1 cigar a night at work, usually after meal.


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

CopGTP said:


> You don't smoke at work!? I have 1 cigar a night at work, usually after meal.


I dont. We are usually very busy and I wouldn't have time to sit around for an hour to smoke. Plus I dont think it'd look very professional smoking in my patrol car. Id rather wait and do it at home where I can relax with the dogs and a drink.
I filled up another box with misc left over 5 packs I had. 5 Vegas, some Pepins, some Punch or knock out-somethingorother. 
I have a shipment from Cbid coming Friday! I have 2 more empty boxes to fill, and space for 2 more. Once this one is full I'm going to hang loose till my drawers come in. 
RH has been holding right around 65% and temps in the range. 
The top part, still empty has been around 55%. I gotta get a spray bottle.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I was wondering when Dunkin Donuts opened a stogie lounge. :shock: :whoo: ound:


Sorry , I couldn't help it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Not much to update. I'm still rocking the B&M boxes. I need/want to pick up 2 more. Which Ill probably get to, tomorrow.
Won some bids so Im filling it up quick!
5 packs: Arturo Fuente Sun-Grown Cuban Belicoso, Oliveros Black Knight Mace, Romeo y Julieta Bully, Nub 460 Connecticut.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Signal25 said:


> I dont. We are usually very busy and I wouldn't have time to sit around for an hour to smoke. Plus I dont think it'd look very professional smoking in my patrol car. Id rather wait and do it at home where I can relax with the dogs and a drink.


I remember the days when I was chasing the radio around (working a sector in the south bronx, you wanna talk about busy), and worrying about looking professional  Smoking at home or on the way home is the way to do it though.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Shot off my email to Forrest today about a 5 drawer + 1 shelf Zebrawood set & I plan on paying for rush... I'll be patient as a spider once the order is placed but I'll be stupid excited until I hear from him.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

You won't regret it Andrew. Mine turned out phenominial 2 years ago when I go mine. 5 Double drawers and 1 shelve. I loved them so much I think I directed multiple customers to buy as well.



szyzk said:


> Shot off my email to Forrest today about a 5 drawer + 1 shelf Zebrawood set & I plan on paying for rush... I'll be patient as a spider once the order is placed but I'll be stupid excited until I hear from him.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

szyzk said:


> Shot off my email to Forrest today about a 5 drawer + 1 shelf Zebrawood set & I plan on paying for rush... I'll be patient as a spider once the order is placed but I'll be stupid excited until I hear from him.


Don't expect a two week ship time like I did even after email correspondence confirmed NLT than 2 weeks, I paid for the rush service. Today is the 3 week mark and still no shipment notification. I was expecting to be putting them in my Newair right about now after seasoning in a cooler. Lesson learned.....Don't order up inventory to fill it and try to plan around someone else's schedule that may or may not happen. My biggest issue ATM is if they don't ship within the next week Im going to have to call and cancel it. I'm going to be out of town doing qualification testing on a new UPS system before its released to market and wont be here to receive them.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Don't expect a two week ship time like I did even after email correspondence confirmed NLT than 2 weeks, I paid for the rush service. Today is the 3 week mark and still no shipment notification. I was expecting to be putting them in my Newair right about now after seasoning in a cooler. Lesson learned.....Don't order up inventory to fill it and try to plan around someone else's schedule that may or may not happen. My biggest issue ATM is if they don't ship within the next week Im going to have to call and cancel it. I'm going to be out of town doing qualification testing on a new UPS system before its released to market and wont be here to receive them.


That is a real downer. Hopefully, you will hear something soon. I placed my rush order on may 11 and received them on June 7. Shipping took 1 week from his location.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I ordered on 7/20, received on 8/9...just under 3 weeks including shipping time...but I know that he lost his mother around the same time he shipped mine out so I'm sure that has had an understandable impact on current turnaround times...


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> I ordered on 7/20, received on 8/9...just under 3 weeks including shipping time...but I know that he lost his mother around the same time he shipped mine out so I'm sure that has had an understandable impact on current turnaround times...


I ordered a week behind you. I'm understanding that circumstances do arise, he also posted that a storm took out power to his shop and new utility lines had to be run.

I'm just in a pinch for time now and in all honesty a bit perturbed that I paid extra for a premium service and didn't get it. My worst nightmare at this point would be for them to ship past my drop dead date and then a $400 order spend 2-3 weeks on my door step. The wifey is going to be at the camp resort where our RV is permanently set up so Ill have to resort to begging a neighbor to watch my door step.

Guess its time for me to take on the black cloud of doom for awhile. :sad:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

JustinThyme said:


> Don't expect a two week ship time like I did...


I'm not, to be honest. If I have them at my doorstep in 4-6 weeks I'll be absolutely thrilled. The additional cost was more than worth it to me to avoid a 12+ week wait, though. Plus it gives me more than enough time to air out the NewAir, install a variable-speed fan, and figure out how to install a permanent humidification storage system. Plus, I'm going into this knowing that he's had family issues and then workshop issues (and still is - he's emailing me from his cellphone, he's still without internet access) so my expectations are tempered. Ultimately, the quality of the work is more than worth any potential hiccups.

And as far as inventory goes, I'll be temporarily moving my cheap trays into the NewAir because I need box space more than singles space now that I've sold off so much of my NC stash... And with the trays out of my cooler I gain 66% of the total space back for that purpose, which is just enough for my incoming ISOM purchases.


----------



## cyclontzy (Jul 30, 2013)

geez forrest must be busy, shot him an email monday night, and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ill post up when I get shipping notification so those who put in a rush order will know what type of time frame its actually shipping in. All I can tell you is right now its not 3 weeks.
Right about now I feel like Ralphy would have if he didnt get his red rider bb gun.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

OK, Forrest must have been reading my mind. Shipment notification received as of 4:51PM today. Im on the east coast but live very close to the main fedex hub. Generally when it shows up on this coast I get it the next day. Estimated delivery is next Friday.

I can stop my mammy whining now! :faint: :sad: :boohoo:


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Im still waiting on mine.
Been right at 2 months.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully you will be hearing something soon. Mine took 4 weeks on a rush order but Forrest was plagued with misfortune. He should be fairly caught up by now I would think. Doesn't hurt to shoot him an email to check on status.


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

i ordered my build 9/5 from Forrest and he gave me a ship out date of 10/11 he has help now and is getting reg orders out in 30 days average. i also contacted him yesterday to confirm everything is still on schedule he assured me it was.


----------



## JoeGunner (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys... new member here. I just placed a "rush" order yesterday for a 2 drawer setup. I ran into this thread and didn't realize Forrest was so busy these days. I hope I can get these sooner than later as I too will be out on a business trip in about 3 weeks. Luckily, as you can tell, it's a small order and I already have half my cigars in the cooler (using my humi tray) and the other half sitting in the humidor. My trouble lays in the temps that my humi is currently holding - 79/80 degrees!


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

About 10 days over 3 full months. 
Im going to send him an email and see where I am on the list.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

After reading this I am really kicking myself for not going with rush order!


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

I emailed Forrest before ordering and he said 5 to 6 week time frame with no rush. But I understand stuff can always take longer when your a private business. However he has many happy fish here. I also like knowing that it's made right here in the USA!


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

I will stay away from them


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

How Long does it Take usually though? Mine have been on order for perhaps 2 months and all I ordered was shelves


----------

